# Flash for Mamiya m645



## Commonman (Feb 3, 2007)

I've got an old Mamiya m645.  It has 2 terminals on the side.  One is labeled X and the other is labeled FP.  What do these designations mean?

Also, if I want to use a Vivitar Auto Thyristor 550 FD that has a hot shoe to PC converter (because there is no hot shoe on the Mamiya since it has a view finder that precludes the hot shoe), which terminal should I use?  

Also, which f stop and shutter speed should I use.  I noticed there is a 60x setting and just a red dot with a circle around it on the shutter speed controller.  What shutter speed should I use?  The Vivitar says to use f stop 4 but this still leaves the question of what speed setting.  I know this has to do with the distance of the subject.

I guess I'm hoping somebody out there is familiar with the old Mamiya m645 and has used the flash terminals.  I know, I know - why don't I find a user manual.


----------



## Azuth (Feb 3, 2007)

From a very quick web search "The FP contact is closed via the opening curtain latch, which          is tripped by a linkage on the mirror cage approximately 7- to 15-milliseconds          before the curtain clears the opening side of the film plane. The X contact          is closed via a cam and insulated stud on the bottom of the opening curtain          drum. The contact is closed only as soon as the opening curtain complets          its travel across the film plane. "


----------



## fmw (Feb 3, 2007)

FP stands for focal plane and is the right synch for old fashioned flash bulbs.  X is the right synch for electronic flash.  The synch speed should be 1/60 or 1/30 depending on the model.  If your 1/60 is detailed in red on shutter speed dial then that is maximum synch speed.


----------



## JIP (Feb 3, 2007)

The best way to use any flash with that camera is going to be a bracket to hold the flash way above the camera.  I have used mine for years with my bronica cameras and Metz 60 CT flashes wich is what I would suggest if you do not use your Vivitar.

This is the one I have but there are lots of options

http://www.tiffen.com/displayproduct.html?tablename=stroboframe&itemnum=300-450


----------



## Commonman (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you all very much.  Yes the 60x is in red so that surely is the maximum shutter speed to use.:blushing:

Regarding using a bracket, yes that's what I want to get!  It's too much of a hassel to hold the flash unit in one hand and the camera in the other - especially since this is a bulky and heavy camera.  However, sometimes it might be good to hold the flash to get a different flash effect - but the flash has an directional position thing - different angles - for bounce back stuff - so the bracket is definitely a great idea.


----------



## JIP (Feb 4, 2007)

This is my setup it is slightly unweildy but it has served me well for a good many years.


----------



## Commonman (Oct 4, 2007)

JIP, looks like a cool set-up.  I like the flash with the handle.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 4, 2007)

Definitely look into getting a Metz for that rig!

The 60 is a great flash for anything up to low flying aircraft.  (I'm not kidding)

The 45 CL 4 is 3/4 as powerful and still has a guide number of 45 meters.


----------

